# Quick jig, one time use.



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Restoring an old rocker for an upcoming event (new grandchid), and the seat was split on the edges. So, do I rip apart and reglue? probably difficult with he curved bottom. Alternative? Quick jig to cut a kerf in the cracks, glue in some contrasting walnut.

Oh yeah, sanded the spindles the other day on the home made pen lathe. Quite a feat with no chuck.


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

Very creative solution. Cool.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

Neat idea to fix that seat bottom


----------



## RockyMtnBlue (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice solution!


----------

